# R34 GTR with Black LMGT4



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

very very hot
nice porsche too!


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*oooh*

That looks tough - very nice - one of the better ones. I am sure you enjoy it.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

That's really nice, looks the business !


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Looks heavy*

Real tough looking.Awsome


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

simply awesome:smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

your car is on point.
great combo.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

what is the paint code for this R34?

very beautiful cars you have there matey...
lovin it


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

We Definantly need more pics of this superb looking car.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm in love with that car.:clap: 

In my eye's and tastes, it's the perct epitome of the marque :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

lovely


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

stunning car and wheels - works really well


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful color. The wheels look perfect on it.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Pimp!!! I've got these wheels too and they look like copies without the NISMO stickers on them, so best put them back on!


----------

